# Concerto di Vasco Rossi a San Siro Live nei cinema



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

*Il 22 e il 23 Novembre* verrà proiettato nei cinema il concerto di Vasco Rossi tenuto lo scorso anno a San Siro. I fan potranno ascoltare oltre 30 canzoni protagoniste del "Live Kom 2011 Tour" e rivivere il concerto.

Cinema dove è possibile acquistare i biglietti e vedere il film del concerto di Vasco Rossi:

http://www.vascoalcinema.it
The Space Cinema | I migliori Film in Programmazione


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2012)

vasco  

cmq ultimamente ne stanno facendo un sacco di concerti trasmessi nei cinema  
recentemente il live del 2007 degli zeppelin e tra poco (20 novembre) esce anche il live a budapest dei queen  

sono quasi sempre spettacoli di una sola sera, per promuovere l'uscita in dvd/blu ray dell'evento.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Novembre 2012)

Io voglio Wembley '86 *_*


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Sì infatti. Sta copiando i Led Zeppelin (che sono innovatori in tutto e per tutto)


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io voglio Wembley '86 *_*



è uguale  la scaletta è la stessa dato che sono prese dallo stesso tour. 
cmq gli zeppelin non credo siano stati i primi a fare questa cosa dei concerti al cinema.


----------



## James Watson (13 Novembre 2012)

Un'ottima occasione per collaudare il mio nuovo lanciafiamme!!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Novembre 2012)

Dopo che ha messo le sue ****** come colonna sonora alla scala, ci mancava solo questa...


----------



## yelle (14 Novembre 2012)

ho già comprato il biglietto!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma bastaaaaa ...


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Oggi e domani Vasco al cinema. 

Vai Lollo, vai a comprare i biglietti


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì infatti. Sta copiando i Led Zeppelin (che sono innovatori in tutto e per tutto)



Lo hanno fatto già gli Iron Maiden anni fai, in realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Mi dispiace darvi una brutta notizia cari , ma sapete chi sono stati i primi al mondo a fare una cosa del genre........ gli U2 e subito dopooooooooo teneteviiiiiiii Renga ahhahahah ... ( mio idolo di infanzia ) 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Prinz (22 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace darvi una brutta notizia cari , ma sapete chi sono stati i primi al mondo a fare una cosa del genre........ gli U2 e subito dopooooooooo teneteviiiiiiii Renga ahhahahah ... ( mio idolo di infanzia )
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]



Mio padre mi ha sempre raccontato che vide per la prima volta il Live at Pompeii dei Pink Floyd al cinema.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Mio padre mi ha sempre raccontato che vide per la prima volta il Live at Pompeii dei Pink Floyd al cinema.



ricordo di aver visto anche io un film del genere, ovviamente non all'epoca


----------

